# 10 lbs. of boat on a 5 lb. trailer



## HuckleberryTinn (Oct 9, 2017)

So today I was outside trying to prioritize the things that need to be done to my boat and trailer. I noticed one of the trailer bunks seem to be sagging a little toward the stern of the boat. I decided to launch the boat in my back yard so that I could take a good look at the trailer. I found more than I expected to find. Rust, rotten pressure treated bunks, all but dissolved staples allowing the carpet to roll off with the boat, carriage bolts not countersunk into the wood. These bolts not only wore through the carpet but also the paint on the boat hull exposing, of all things, bondo that has been used to seal rivets but that is for another thread.

The boat is 15' long and the trailer, to my surprise, is also 15' long. I am going to add a sliding tongue extension which will also make the boat easier to launch. At least I've figured out my first priority. Now to start the tear down.


----------



## HuckleberryTinn (Oct 10, 2017)

I am beyond wonder at how this boat has managed to stay in such good shape considering the way it was trailered for over 10 years. As you can see in the picture the stern of the boat Over hung the trailer by several feet. I did not think to measure the exact distance while the boat was still on the trailer, but it was considerable. The lights are at the very back of the trailer frame and the bunks are about 1 1/2 feet longer. Even so, the transom of the boat was another foot or so behind even the flimsy support of the two by fours. As I mentioned on a different thread the rear of the boat is very heavy. A 40 hp Yamaha Motor hangs from her transom and a full-size 12 V battery sits just in front of the motor on the starboard side. Under the backseat are mounted two 3 gallon fuel tanks. All of this weight is supported by the ribs well forward of the transom. There is no support for the keel except for one roller that is very far forward on the trailer. 

My question is how should trailer be set up or such a boat. I know the boat must come farther forward on the trailer and I know the bunks need to be beefed up and made wider than they are at present. What I don't know is how I should be using rollers versus bunks. Should I be using only bunks? I'm also considering adding a transom saver type device as the previous owner merely towed it with the Motor in the down position completely unsupported except by the transom.

I would like your advice and suggestions as this whole aluminum boat venture is new to me. Also, the only thing worse than having to refit and restore this trailer would be having to do it twice. I would like to get it right the first time so that I can get the boat on the water again. Any and all help is appreciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 10, 2017)

I don’t have a ton of general advice, except to say that you’re intuition that the boat needs more support is correct, and that bunks are generally better than rollers (other than keel rollers in combination with bunks). 

One tip I would offer is that instead of using carpet on the bunks, I used trex boards fastened onto the PT bunks. They don’t hold water against the hull, and you can wax them if you need to further reduce friction more than the Trex already does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 11, 2017)

First don't use PT wood anywhere near an aluminum boat. The copper used to treat the wood will corrode the aluminum.
I've used galvanized roofing nails to attach carpeting to the bunks.
The bolts look like elevator bolts. Which differ from carriage bolt in that they have flat heads and don't need to be counter sunk like a carriage bolt.
Ideally you want the transom sitting over the rear most cross member but a little overhang is ok.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 11, 2017)

Just sayin'

This is a really good time of year to wander through Craig's List loooking for a longer, better-condition trailer. Folks start to evaluate the utility of their watercraft and associated equipment.

For the time, money, energy involved fixing the current one, you might be more well-served to replace with the right size, and then off-load the small one now or in the Spring.

Whicheverwayyou go....best wishes.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2017)

Here is a thread from not too long ago about lengthening a trailer, and lots of opinions about bunk placement, etc. It might have some helpful info for your situation. If the link doesn't work, scroll down to "Bunk Location" dated July 12.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=43441

My understanding for light boats -- support the weight of your boat at the bow stem with a roller and at the transom with bunks. Then fit the forward part of the bunks firm against the hull.


----------

